# Book Suggestions



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

So I'm looking for a new book to read, and I want to read a good one  
Anyways, does anyone know any books that either:
-are "INFP-is," well, NF-ish at least
-stir up your emotions
-are trippy or out of the ordinary book

Any of those 3 types of books would be great

Thanks


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello Missus


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

Two really original books that both fit all of your criteria are: "The Seducer's diary" by Soren Kirkegaard, and "The Werewolf" by Aksel Sandemose,


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know how you feel about books that make you think. But I suggest Ishamel by Daniel Quinn. Hopefully, you haven't read it yet. I think it's a good book.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks guys  I shoulda waited to see some suggestions. I was a little anxious to get a book, so I went to the bookstore and looked around for a while to look for a book that stuck out to me. I ended up getting By the Lake by John McGahern.
Hopefully it's good


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Anything by Issac Asimov.


----------



## ruyr (Jan 18, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Anything by Issac Asimov.


Asimov books are fantastic, I loved Caves of Steel, Naked Sun & Robots of Dawn

If you like Fantasy/Horror - Clive Barkers, Weaveworld is excellent.

Dracula fans - Elisabeth Kostova, The Historian is excellent, Her first book that took ten years to write.

Thriller - Dean Koontz, Intensity. Iv'e read a lot of Koontz and although his last few have been quite disappointing, Intensity is his best. It is an intense, edge of the seat ride.

Fantasy - Terry Prattchet, Discworld series. All brilliant and very funny books (British humour) Can be read in any order but Mort, Guards! Guards! and Colour of Magic are favourites.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I can't seem to recommend this one enough: The Jamais Vu Papers. It is quite the trippy book. 
You could also try Siddhartha, by Hermann Hesse. I think it has more of an INFJ feel, especially since one of the themes is supposed to be Jungian archetypes, but it might suit you.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Selv,

Piers Anthony. I've only read one in the series of Incarnations of Immortality. It was _On a Pale Horse_.
It was about Death.. oh yeah. He's written stories about personifications of things that control the world: Death, Time, Fate, War, etc......

Also, maybe you'd like to have a go at the book I've written. I'm getting anxious to release it into the world. Maybe I should look into a way of posting it here on the cafe..........


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 29, 2009)

"The Outsiders" by S.E. Hinton really appeals to your emotions...it's such a great book! You can really feel for the characters 
its so sad though...
does anyone who has read it think Ponyboy might have been an INFP or a similar type?
does anyone have any ideas about Johnny?
sorry, i was trying to figure it out...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think the most out-there book that isn't too fantastical that I've read is "Kafka On the Shore", by Haruki Murakami. It's a pretty good book.

For most fantasy-based stuff, maybe try the works of Ursula le Guin?


----------

